# Should I get a motorcycle?



## boostedX5SAV (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi folks,

I'm thinking about getting a motorcycle. They look fun as hell and I want to give it a try. But also, what has made me hesitant to pull the trigger is that it is also very dangerous. I've heard many stories from people I know about accidents with motorcycles. 

Now, I live in NYC. If I do get a motorcycle, I plan to use it for pleasure, maybe about 50 miles a week. Mostly riding on local roads in Brooklyn/Queens, Belt Parkway, BQE, LIE. It would be a 600-650cc bike. I've looked at insurance and it would cost me about 2100 for a year, 177 a month. I only plan to have it insured about 6 months a year since I don't want to ride it in the cold weather. Also, I'll have to do the MSF rider safety course. Also, I am very injury prone... I've gotten broken bones from playing sports and falling on bicycles.... lol

Do you think it is wise for me to get a motorcycle?


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

boostedX5SAV said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a motorcycle. They look fun as hell and I want to give it a try. But also, what has made me hesitant to pull the trigger is that it is also very dangerous. I've heard many stories from people I know about accidents with motorcycles.
> 
> ...


No, certainly not in NYC.

There are two kinds of Motorcycle owners

1) Those who have been in an accident
2) Those who are about to be in an accident

Also, those are insanely high insurance rates, what gives?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

If you want one, I say go ahead. I'm not your Mom. You should ask her first. A lot of people have motorcycle in NYC. I'm sure you are aware of that because you probably have seen them on the road every day. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## boostedX5SAV (Jan 25, 2012)

NYC is crazy expensive for everything... $177 a month was the cheapest with GEICO, I checked Allstate, State Farm, Progressive; offered me $220+ a month...

No one close to me wants me to get a motorcycle. And yes, I see motorcycles here everyday and damn do I wish I was riding one, but I don't want to get hurt... I guess that's the trade off for fun?


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

Burrogs said:


> No, certainly not in NYC.
> 
> There are two kinds of Motorcycle owners
> 
> ...


Come on now, this sensationalism tagline stuff is just not necessary...:tsk:

Most times I hear this, I hear it from the cagers who know nothing about motorcycle other than "oh, they have only two wheels and they will tip over!" :rofl:

You can pretty much say the same with everything in life that involves risk: car drivers, bicyclists, pedestrians, etc. Motocycle is just one of those tools in life that involve risk. The key is to be smart with one's own actions, don't treat the road like racetrack, always be on alert, and practice defensive driving.

To the OP, the fun with motorcycling is guaranteed. The feeling of moving in open air is addictive, you will never know what it feels like without experiencing it yourself.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

I waited until I was 30 to buy my first motorcycle, it is a Harley Sportster 1200. 3 years later and all I think about is where I can take it to ride. I love everything about the experience. The people you meet, the places you go to, the rides to get there and of course the bikes !! 

I thought all those images of freedom were cliché but no, you really feel like you could go anywhere on a motorcycle, it is a completely different way of interacting with the environment. 

As you have guessed, no regrets here  you have to be aware of the danger of course. I have accepted it and think it is worth it.

Good luck and ride safe.


----------



## THE TECH (Jul 10, 2012)

Burrogs said:


> No, certainly not in NYC.
> 
> There are two kinds of Motorcycle owners
> 
> ...


I have to agree being a previous owner/rider. I didn't believe it at first either though.

I would also suggest not buying new and as mentioned, take a class or two.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

boostedX5SAV said:


> NYC is crazy expensive for everything... $177 a month was the cheapest with GEICO, I checked Allstate, State Farm, Progressive; offered me $220+ a month...
> 
> No one close to me wants me to get a motorcycle. And yes, I see motorcycles here everyday and damn do I wish I was riding one, but I don't want to get hurt... I guess that's the trade off for fun?


why would anyone who drives a motorcycle get anything besides liability? If you do substantial damage to properties you won't be around to pay for it. And, does it cost that much to insure the motorcycle, as in collision?


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

boostedX5SAV can I ask your age? As one who bought his first motorcycle at 45, I think being older and more mature are important when it comes to this purchase. Many youth do not have the judgement or skill to ride a motorcycle safely. They are definitely not as safe as a car and for numerous reasons. 1) They are much faster than most any car on the road and accelerate much quicker, 2) road conditions dictate safety, 3) Most important you need to be aware of the situation around you. The main safety hazard for a cautious rider is other drivers not seeing you.

I would think that the NYC area would be a difficult place for a new rider. Dense traffic, aggressive drivers and terrible roads are a bad combination for a new rider.

All of those caveats aside, a motorcycle is incredibly fun to ride. If you can get away from the bustle of the city and out to some Long Island country roads, you'll have a great time. Also, they generally get great fuel economy. Start with a small bike and as said above, used is a good idea.


----------



## boostedX5SAV (Jan 25, 2012)

I am 25 years old. I'm more leaning towards not getting a motorcycle right now. If I ever move out of the city to Florida or some where like that, I might get one. Just seems too dangerous with all these clowns driving, even in a car... I could be the safest rider but there will always be someone out there that isn't paying attention and will hit you. Just a few weeks ago, my uncle got rear ended on his motorcycle. Don't know the full details of it, but he is ok.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

boostedX5SAV said:


> I am 25 years old. I'm more leaning towards not getting a motorcycle right now. If I ever move out of the city to Florida or some where like that, I might get one. Just seems too dangerous with all these clowns driving, even in a car... I could be the safest rider but there will always be someone out there that isn't paying attention and will hit you. Just a few weeks ago, my uncle got rear ended on his motorcycle. Don't know the full details of it, but he is ok.


I think that's a smart choice. Someday your time will come. And it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Turbo_525 (May 29, 2011)

Earlier this summer I sold my '85 Honda Nighthawk 650 that I had owned for 5 years. I had no accidents in that time, had a generally positive riding expernace with only a few "close calls" and most of those were with deer - not other drivers. I took the MSF safety couse (strongly reccommended, even if you don't plan to ride) and that was a great preperation.

The rub for me was other traffic, and road conditions. In our area, I have access to many rural roads, where I can ride long distances with few other veichles nearby. Some rural interscetions are actually pretty dangerous for motorcycles - its' simply hard to be seen by other drivers. Sort of like a pedestrian walking - in NYC or Chicago - that's a daily, expected part of life. But in rural Illinois, a pedestrian walking a rural road could very easily be missed - as it's not in the mindset of drivers to be on the continual lookout for them.

What really gets me with your case are the insurance rates - granted my bike was older, but I only paid $310 (first year) down to $220 for the last year. That's the whole year price! As to the "liability vs full coverage" comment - it was $15 differance per year for me. I chose full coverage. I never needed it, but was glad to have it.

Maybe start with finding some gear, a good jacket, helmet, gloves etc. Start looking on Craigslist for Vanson or Schott products and then consider how much you want to ride. You'll find the protective gear alone is pretty comprehensive, but is a challange to fit correctly (as I found out.) Good luck....


----------

